# Canadian City Golf stereo



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all.
This is a longshot since I guess most of the readership here is US based and I have a Canada-specific model but just in case.... 
I would like to update my 2007 City Golf stereo to the version in the 2008 where they added a direct USB input. There is space for it in my version (they went from single to double DIN and I have a blanking plate) and I strongly suspect the connectors will be the same. 
My problem is price - local dealers want just over $800 with tax which seems very steep for what is a pretty basic unit. Can anyone suggest other options (US dealers? Discount Canadian suppliers) who might be able to help me source this?
The part number I have is 1JM-035-157-AM just in case that helps.
Any ideas much appreciated.
Rich


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Canadian City Golf stereo (richyrich999)*

I doubt you could get it at a US Dealer. Why go OEM? You could get a wicked aftermarket deck with USB for way cheaper


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it has been my experience that the CD player radios in the Canadian City golf's lack external CD changer controls
so going to an aftermarket radio may be your only choice

aftermarket radio install parts


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Canadian City Golf stereo (richyrich999)*

From one city golf owner to another don't go to the new OEM, not worth it. the reason it so expesive is because our golf has the wrong wiring hardness so they would have to change it out and do some modifications in order for it that head unit to work. for $800 you can get a much better headunit with video and navi with it. look through the forum classified you can find some good deals
There are lots of better aftermarket options out there, the pioneers are very nice if you want a navi as well i recommend the Pioneer AVIC - D3, otherwise the are lots of other nice models as well with usb connectivity and more. 
hope this help.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Canadian City Golf stereo (wildarmsx)*

Thought I'd post an update. Thanks to the posters for feedback. Here's what I decided and did:
a) I still wanted the VW unit to keep things looking OEM and to avoid "stealability" of another head unit and 
b) I was "pretty sure" they wouldn't re-work all the wiring in a low-cost model like the City Golf.
So... I looked on MercadoLibre (South American eBay), found a unit and bought it for around $300 (total with shipping and tax around $360). It's took a good couple of weeks but at the weekend I installed it and can confirm it is just a simple swap - all connectors are the same. I now have my ideal USB-based music setup for my daily commute. Best of all 2GB USB sticks cost $12 now even at my local big chain store! Loaded up a few and swap between them. Nirvana!
$800??? They're "stealers", not dealers. Ridiculous when I can import it from thousands of miles away and pay less than half. We sure get gouged up here.
R


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Canadian City Golf stereo (richyrich999)*

Hey richyrich999, I'm in the same position as you. I'm looking for one of those units that are in the City Jetta/Golf models. So what exactly did you search for at MercadoLibre to find one? Which country's Mercado Libre did you search in? Thanks.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Canadian City Golf stereo (illusionescape)*

Bumping an old thread...
Can the new 07 or 08 city units plug into an 01 *NON*-CAN BUS equipped car? I want a newer OEM style unit in my GTI.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Canadian City Golf stereo (thetwodubheads)*

Bump, pretty easy question, do the new City Golf and Jetta use a CAN-BUS operated headunit that is incompatable to the 01 and earlier MK4's?


----------

